# Liverpool: my world in one city



## Bibendum Le Carre

fieldsofdreams said:


> I thought you've abandoned your original, excellent thread showcasing the best and finest examples of life in Liverpool and Merseyside, but, here I am, looking at your renewed collection with a brand new format, and I thought I saw everything... but, you've caught my eyes again on the variety of colors, architecture, and people that make the city as lively as it is today. I mean, I missed your old collection already, but, with a lot of new content (as well as bringing back some favorites, including views from the Mersey River), I would say that Liverpool continues to thrive as a bustling port city in the northwest of England, and I am truly looking forward to your revamped showcase style. It looks truly amazing, I'm coming back here for more! :hug:


So youve been here before? (Palagi kaming nagagwi rito.) Indeed, Liverpoolis such a beautiful place.....


And the place I proposed to my wife....eleven years ago...


----------



## openlyJane

^^_Thanks to you all. I'm glad that you like this format. I prefer it too. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Suburban images ( mainly):_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## the golden vision

Jane, I was about to enquire if you could post one of my favourite pictures of yours 'Curler Girls' but I see you have done so this morning That shot is so natural and so uniquely Liverpool....like the photographer.:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

^^ Yes, that is the only decent photograph of this Liverpudlian 'phenemenon' that I have ever been able to capture. 

_Some taken today:_































_and some more from the archives:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## capricorn2000

oh man, I can't stop clinking on the the *like* button....quite interesting, well composed and you can make a book out of this excellent collection. have a lovely day, OJ.


----------



## 1878EFC

I have lived away from Liverpool twice and in a few months it'll be a third time. However, I always miss 'home' and doubt very much that I could ever live away for good. I just love the place and people. I don't know why but something always pulls me back. I think you have caught why perfectly in your pictures Jane.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Capricorn *and *EFC* - I'm pleased that you're still "with me". _

_The *abandoned victorian seaman's orphanage* - and latterly geriatric hospital:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Bogdy

Liverpool seems to have so much personality than it's really a world in one city somehow. I don't know why but I have the impression that Liverpool have large areas uninhabited by people, or at least old industrial areas. This makes the city more interesting. This urge to you to go, to discover more and more interesting buildings that are not discovered. If this areas had been for pedestrians, well-painted buildings they would have been too common and trivial


----------



## Bristol Mike

The endless supply of excellent pictures continues - good work! Very interesting to see the inside of that past mental hopsital. I've never been into an abandoned building in a city before.


----------



## openlyJane

Bogdy said:


> Liverpool seems to have so much personality than it's really a world in one city somehow. I don't know why but I have the impression that Liverpool have large areas uninhabited by people, or at least old industrial areas. This makes the city more interesting. This urge to you to go, to discover more and more interesting buildings that are not discovered. If this areas had been for pedestrians, well-painted buildings they would have been too common and trivial


Your impressions are correct in so far that there is still much left to regenerate - particularly around the northern dock system and surroundings. There are seven and a half miles of old dock system in the city - only a fraction of which have seen any regeneration. Watch with interest! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Bristol Mike said:


> The endless supply of excellent pictures continues - good work! Very interesting to see the inside of that past mental hopsital. I've never been into an abandoned building in a city before.


It was open as part of a local heritage day. It was built to house the orphans of victorian seamen - but then was, latterly, used as a geriatric hospital.

I've got pictures going back over the last two and half years - which I'm working my way through: deleting many, and re-editing the best/my favourites. The orphanage pictures, and the L.F.C player ones, were taken today.


----------



## Silver lass

Fantastic images. :applause: 
It's taken me half the evening browsing through all of them !  So many to look at all in one sitting  but certainly worth the effort and looking forward to more. 

So many lovely photos - couldn't choose a favourite, but I like the ferry, the couple on the bench looking at a mobile phone, the park scene, man & seagull, the snow scenes, the stacks of dolls, the dogs, the cats, the pigs, the birds, the cakes  the sitar player, a view through a window of Mathew st, the sand dunes, beach scenes with cloudy sky and blue hues, the purple curtain, Hydrangeas, looking through a circle at a red front door, and so many more. 

Well done, and thanks for taking the time and patience posting so many fab pics. This collection would make a great coffee table book.


----------



## openlyJane

_*Silver Lass,* Thank you so much for taking the time, not only to look, but to name your favourites. There's plenty more to come; it's quite a task to go through my archives, to re-edit & re-select, but also to trash many too. :cheers:
_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Silver lass

The Queen on the Duck Marine :applause:  

Great photos once again. Far too many good ones to choose. 
I like the colourful pic of the bike with the flowers. 

I can see all the hard work you've put into uploading them all.


----------



## openlyJane

_Yes, that was a very amusing sight. It's a good job she took the duck then, and not in more recent times! Just imagine! hno: :lol:
_

_*A Wirral special *( 'The Wirral' is the peninsula that lies over the other side of the River Mersey):
_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Some more I've selected from my archives...._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Taller Better

I'm thinking this new photothread might even outdo its predecessor! Well done, Jane! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

Taller said:


> I'm thinking this new photothread might even outdo its predecessor! Well done, Jane! :cheers:


_Thanks so much *TB*; but I'm certain that not all will like this new 'coffee-table book' format - even though I, myself, do. I recognise that some like a narrative; and some like detailed info; but I hope it appeals to some others anyway! :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane

_This set features *Stanley Dock *in the city's *northern dock system*. Stanley Dock comprises three warehouse - the largest of which is *The Tobacco Warehouse *- the world's largest brick built building. The *'northern' warehouse is currently being* *renovated,* and will be a hotel when complete. There are then plans to renovate The Tobacco Warehouse itself - no mean task!:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Some more..._:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## thudbucket

Hi Jane, I'd just like to congratulate you on the variety and skill behind these photographs! You obviously have a photographic eye. I have just spent almost an hour studying them, and they are indeed "My World in One City" Keep on keeping on!:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Mike, I wouldn't say that Liverpool's climate is noticeably different to anywhere else in Britain; although being on the west coast it does receive the first wave of incoming atlantic weather systems; but also, being on the coast means that weather tends to 'blow-over' relatively quickly -and cloud formation is inhibited. Moss, of course, grows on the north side of buildings where conditions are naturally damper.

Glad that you are enjoying and appreciating the pictures; although of course all of these pictures are historical - gathered from my old thread - but I've tried to be a lot more selective this time.

Any day soon, I will return to just new/contemporary images - but in this new format.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, awesome and very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Christos *_:cheers:

The following set contains, both, the last remaining pictures that I wish to post from 'the archive'; plus some new ones, taken over the last few days. From then onwards the thread will consist only of new pictures:


----------



## Benonie

Fine pics!

Do I notice an inclined house or do my eyes deceive me ?


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Fine pics!
> 
> Do I notice an inclined house or do my eyes deceive me ?


It is built on a hill, and so what you are seeing is the incline of that hill.
Liverpool is a hilly city.


----------



## Benonie

Oh I see, in reality it's like this:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_*Today:*_


----------



## the golden vision

Some great shots there, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Yeah, great stuff here! Love the vibes. And this bar! :cheers2:


----------



## openlyJane

^^_Thanks* GV *&* Benonie*._ :cheers: _That bar is newly opened._


----------



## Bristol Mike

openlyJane said:


> Mike, I wouldn't say that Liverpool's climate is noticeably different to anywhere else in Britain; although being on the west coast it does receive the first wave of incoming atlantic weather systems; but also, being on the coast means that weather tends to 'blow-over' relatively quickly -and cloud formation is inhibited. Moss, of course, grows on the north side of buildings where conditions are naturally damper.
> 
> Glad that you are enjoying and appreciating the pictures; although of course all of these pictures are historical - gathered from my old thread - but I've tried to be a lot more selective this time.
> 
> Any day soon, I will return to just new/contemporary images - but in this new format.
> 
> Thanks for your support.


Fair enough, interesting to hear. I will have to pay more attention to things such as moss on buildings, something I'm sure there's less off down here. Does Liverpool get much snow in winter? I would have thought a good polar northwesterly and warmer seas would be prefect for snow showers.

Good to see the new pictures as well as older pictures. Look forward to more.


----------



## capricorn2000

quite interesting varied subjects.


----------



## openlyJane

_^^*Mike*: I've lived in various locations around Britain - and there is not that much difference, in my experience, between places - weather-wise; not significant or drastic anyway. In Aberdeenshire - Summer was most definitely over by August - and the schools went back then too. There was, also, the distinctive 'harr' - a mist that descends from the North Sea. Although also, interestingly, the town of Aboyne, in Deeside, quite often records some of Britain's highest temperatures.

I've lived in Gloucestershire too - and I cannot say that there was a striking or particularly noticeable difference in weather from here in Liverpool.
I would probably say that Liverpool gets a good share of sea breezes and winds - but they do blow over quite quickly - and this effect also inhibits cloud-formation, so the city doesn't get too many over-cast days ( by British standards, of course). Anyway, just my personal observations and experiences...
_
*Thanks all*_ for the likes and feedback._ :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

^^ Cool old radio!

The first smell of autumn is in town. I love the architectural variation around Princes Dock.


----------



## openlyJane

^^_I think the dock that you are referring to may be The *Salthouse Dock. *_


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Is that statue made of glass? If so I'm amazed vandals haven't broken it; it is lovely! 
What strikes me the most from your photos is how varied and rich the cultural life of Liverpool is. kay:


----------



## Benonie

openlyJane said:


> ^^_I think the dock that you are referring to may be The *Salthouse Dock. *_


Also! :colgate:


----------



## openlyJane

Taller said:


> ^^ Is that statue made of glass? If so I'm amazed vandals haven't broken it; it is lovely!
> What strikes me the most from your photos is how varied and rich the cultural life of Liverpool is. kay:


It is made out of resin; and is situated on the campus of Liverpool's Hope University, in the Everton area of the city - a university with ecumenical foundations. It is very beautiful. 


_A selection of photographs of the beaches ( and the river) in the city region:_


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos @Jane :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Thanks for the information Jane. The memories of lots of families will be erased forever...


----------



## Dane_e

Leongname said:


> I took today it too ))))))))))))
> 
> beautiful pictures throughout all thread.


I have one of those on my desk here in London.


----------



## openlyJane

^^They've become iconic :lol:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## 600West218

Very nice pictures Jane.

What was the occasion of the labor or union demonstration?


----------



## openlyJane

^^It seemed to be a 'catch-all' demonstration; against The B.N.P ( British National Party - an extreme right-wing party); against the government 'austerity measures'.....


----------



## Taller Better

openlyJane said:


>



What a beauty of a building that narrow corner one is! Superb proportions. :drool:


----------



## Silver lass

Jane, just caught up again with this thread - I had lost track of it for a while.  
Have spent all my spare time going through every page so I won't miss anything.  

Have to say that your images are excellent. Great composition, an eye for detail and lots of lovely colours. :applause: 
Have you had any training in art, design or photography, or are you just a natural? Your clever attention to composition and detail is the kind of technique encouraged in art colleges. 

Now I have found your thread again, I have bookmarked it and will keep up. I've also recommended friends to view your fab photos. 

In a previous thread I attempted to pick out some favourites - but now having seen so many more - I couldn't possibly name all the ones that stand out for me. Far too many to mention. So many beautiful ones. 

Hope you don't mind but I have been using the sea holly for my wallpaper. I love this pic.


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _*Silver Lass:*__ No, I have not had any training, but I do love beauty, harmony, composition & colour, whether that be interiors, clothing, landscapes, buildings... Even decay can be captured with an eye for beauty, I think.

I started my original thread over two years ago now - and since that time my 'eye' has developed, and I have started to pick up particular techniques and methods for framing images etc. I also take multiple shots in order to get just the right one; and I'm also getting stricter about what I trash. 
I think that the more time you spend looking; the more that you notice; and I've always been an 'urban walker' - even as a child growing up in the city. We used to walk and catch buses to school in those days - remember? And not having a telephone until quite late, nor a family car - walking was the way you lived your life and made contact with the world and with people. I'm now a very fast walker indeed. :lol:
_
_Thanks for your kind words and support - and I am genuinely pleased that my efforts are appreciated. 
_


----------



## Silver lass

An after thought;

I said I wouldn't attempt to list any more faves .. but couldn't resist showing just a few of the ones that stand out for me. I love the sharpness, the simplicity of the subject and the art to be found in nature. 
 

 

 

 

 

.. and these stand out for me - the colours of the Chinese red lanterns, the beautiful crochet lace, the zingy table and chairs.  
 

 
 

These pics are just fab.


----------



## openlyJane

^^ Do you take photographs, or draw/paint, yourself - you obviously have an eye?


----------



## Silver lass

I have painted as hobby, but not so much these days as time doesn't allow.  

I just edited my last post as I've realised one of the images is crochet rather than lace ?


----------



## Silver lass

ps, 
Although I have pointed out some of my favourite ones, I do enjoy all the others too; The Crosby iron man in the crashing waves is a great image, the beach scenes and the shapes in the sand. 
I like all the nice cafe/bar pics with cups, bottles, glasses, lampshades, the views from the windows -often with flowers in the foreground. 
The green moss, the ceramic cat peeping through the life belt. 

All great stuff. Keep up the good work.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Jaybird

Very cool pics, openlyJane! Liverpool is like a mini-London. Then again, probably any city Liverpool's size in England could be considered a mini-London. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## skylark

you defined the word _photography_... I love your work.


----------



## Benonie

Cool updates Jane. And again, I like your eye for details. I'm not so good in that, so I admire people who can show us the essential little object in every image.


----------



## openlyJane

Jaybird said:


> Very cool pics, openlyJane! Liverpool is like a mini-London. Then again, probably any city Liverpool's size in England could be considered a mini-London. Thanks for the updates!


*Jaybird *_- I understand what you mean - but I'd rather Liverpool be like Liverpool - but with more of its potential realised._  :cheers:

*Skylark*_ - Thank you 

*Benonie* - Thanks for your continued support :cheers:_


----------



## geoff189d

Fine shot of the ventilation tower in Birkenhead Jane. I always thought Herbert Rowse was the architect but some sources say it was Gilbert Scott.


----------



## openlyJane

geoff189d said:


> Fine shot of the ventilation tower in Birkenhead Jane. I always thought Herbert Rowse was the architect but some sources say it was Gilbert Scott.


_From what I can gather,* Geoff *- it was Herbert Rowse. _ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _I agree, *Geoff!* Here's hoping for another hotel!  :lol:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the likes all _


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Superb additions! 

Do people live year round in those houseboats?


----------



## openlyJane

Taller said:


> ^^ Superb additions!
> 
> Do people live year round in those houseboats?


I'm not sure. There may be one or two who live year round in the canal boats which are moored - but on the whole, not, I'd say. This is certainly something that the city would like to encourage though - having so much in the way of dockland waterways. 

I do love the house boats in Seattle, as an example; they really bring the waterways to life.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## capricorn2000

interesting....is that pirate ship a make up as a piece of art or something? 
and I don't think those snails and mussels are safe to eat, are they?


----------



## openlyJane

capricorn2000 said:


> interesting....is that pirate ship a make up as a piece of art or something?
> and I don't think those snails and mussels are safe to eat, are they?


The pirate ship was made out of driftwoood found along the beach; and yes, I do think that those mussels are safe to eat. Cockles and mussels can be found all the way up the coastline.  ( don't eat them myself; am a veggie...)


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## the golden vision

Some good architectural shots among those pics,Jane. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* GV.* I take it you were referring to the image of The Great Western Hotel/Unity Building, and to Seymour Terrace?_


----------



## the golden vision

Yes, Jane, nice shots, also the last one ( pumping station?) that's a fine shot of good building that's often overlooked. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Great bunch of interesting beauty, Jane. kay:


----------



## Silver lass

Nice pics.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to *GV, Benonie* & *Silver Lass* for your continued support. :cheers:_


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Christos*_


----------



## Silver lass

Some excellent shots in the last 2 batches. 
I like the Ivy and wire mesh images, the grain silo, someone looking through the window at a ghostly figure  
Rennie's Gallery, very colourful.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots Jane. Loving the autumnal atmosphere in these most recent ones.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed as usually very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

^^

_Thanks all_ 



_Autumnal neighbourhood..._


----------



## Benonie

Nice places for an autumn walk. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## the golden vision

openlyJane said:


>


Great stuff, Jane. Those little white birds are Sanderlings, winter visitors from the arctic.:cheers:


----------



## the golden vision

Fantastic set of pictures, Jane, the Gulls and Starling. wow !


----------



## Leongname

openlyJane said:


>




Beautiful Shots! What is the name of this bird?


----------



## openlyJane

That is a Starling. They are very boisterous characters; beautifully coloured, as you can see, and gather together in large flocks.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> That is a Starling. They are very boisterous characters; beautifully coloured, as you can see, and gather together in large flocks.


*"My" fieldfare*, a relative of starling. An orphan bird that I grew for 5 months and took him (her?) with me in all the photo journeys through Bucharest. Very intelligent and cooperative:


----------



## openlyJane

Very cute indeed!


----------



## Silver lass

PRIMEVAL said:


> *"My" fieldfare*, a relative of starling. An orphan bird that I grew for 5 months and took him (her?) with me in all the photo journeys through Bucharest. Very intelligent and cooperative:


aahh,  birds are so clever. :applause: our pet bird - a budgerigar rules the house ! :lol:


----------



## Silver lass

Good pics Jane, I like the birds too. 
Also, the lady sitting on the steps wearing the fur jacket is a good image.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to all of the bird lovers for your pictures and stories  Here's a few more:_


----------



## Silver lass

The cups and saucers, very nice.


----------



## Benonie

All the colors of the world united. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## the golden vision

Another great set, Jane. The fifth pic threw me for a minute. Excellent. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _Yes, an unusual juxtaposition - and unexpected! _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

^^ Looks much older than 38 years?....


----------



## Taller Better

Hmmmmm.... interesting! Maybe it was Post Modern.


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> ^^ Looks much older than 38 years?....


It was actually built in *1854*- but it has a roof extension which was built in the 1970's ( you can see the grey slated 'box' - just about) Don't know why they didn't just keep with the original date. :dunno:


----------



## Taller Better

ahhh.. that explains it. You are right, they should have put the original date up.


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> ahhh.. that explains it. You are right, they should have put the original date up.


Time to brush up on your Roman Numerals!


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _Hey, you are right - me too! _


_Some images taken in and around the Mossley Hill neighbourhood_:


----------



## Taller Better

MooshyLaLa made me laugh!! :lol:


----------



## the golden vision

I was in Mooshy's last week, nice lady. Great stuff, Jane.:cheers:


----------



## Silver lass

I like the autumn scene with the blue posts - they really stand out against the other colours.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the comments* TB, GV* & *Silver Lass*:_


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Just checking in to say wonderful updates Jane, keep up the good work! You should submit these to the Liverpool Tourist Board!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Leongname

Lovely is Hope Street, but where are the boots on the wall ;-)


----------



## openlyJane

^^
_I'm a bit perplexed by the "boots on the wall" comment? _


----------



## Silver lass

openlyJane said:


> ^^
> _I'm a bit perplexed by the "boots on the wall" comment?
> 
> _


_ 

I've been scrolling up and down looking for boots. :nuts:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Great updates. That pedestrian bridge is fine but should be cleaned....


----------



## Jaborandi

openlyJane said:


>


Who is that riding side saddle? Do we know her?

Great tour. Thanks!


----------



## Somnifor

A lot of your detail photos have an air of surrealism or abstraction expressed through hyper realistic means. I really like them a lot, when seen in secession they take on a certain cinematic quality, especially as they transition from one subject matter to the next.


----------



## openlyJane

Somnifor said:


> A lot of your detail photos have an air of surrealism or abstraction expressed through hyper realistic means. I really like them a lot, when seen in secession they take on a certain cinematic quality, especially as they transition from one subject matter to the next.



It's interesting that you should see that; as I've really become conscious of the art of good cinematography since getting into this photo thing. If a movie looks good; is textured; atmospheric; symbolic - then I almost don't notice the plot. That's probably why I can watch endless, back-to-back episodes of 'Inspector Montalbano' - and still don't know what is going to happen next.... :lol:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Nikkodemo

Whoa! What a very nice pics, very interesting!!

Showing another angle of Liverpool!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to *Nikkodemo *and to* Christos *for your comments. They are appreciated. _


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos as usual my friend!!


----------



## Benonie

It seems to me that Liverpool has got lots of cozy bars and cafés. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Chad * *Benonie*: I do try to visit as many new bars and cafes as I can - to check them out; but, of course, do have my favourites, & which have featured quite often :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks all_


----------



## pumpikatze

:applause: Seems to me that Liverpool´s got it all. (Hope you know what I wanted to express since my English isn´t really good).


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely as ever....


----------



## openlyJane

_*Pumpikatze* & *Capricorn* _-


----------



## pumpikatze

#354, pic1: Is that the door of a flat? Cool!


----------



## openlyJane

pumpikatze said:


> #354, pic1: Is that the door of a flat? Cool!


No; it's the door to an antique warehouse; one which is soon to be demolished as part of a new project. It sits in an an old warehouse area of the city ( The Baltic Triangle) which is now becoming home to creative and digital companies.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Some great updates, especially these ones, gorgeous! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

^^* Thanks* :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool


----------



## the golden vision

^^ Indeed ! Ships,docks,huge warehouses _and_ the Liver Bird, where else ?  Love those 'claw' shots. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Christos *and *GV.* It's another world down the dock road - lots of heavy, 'dirty' industry; metal; wagons; noise..._ :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman

nice shots and aww, the Beatles are back and rejuvenated - are they a singing group?


----------



## openlyJane

:lol:

I bet you tried to work out which one was supposed to be who?


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Lovely 'beatles' shot! 

Don't the workers at the docks watch surprised seeing you photographing the industrial grit and disorder?


----------



## Leongname

openlyJane said:


> beautiful update!


awesome!


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Lovely 'beatles' shot!
> 
> Don't the workers at the docks watch surprised seeing you photographing the industrial grit and disorder?


_It is a whole different world down there; a world of metal, noise & dirt; and a very masculine world - so it can feel a little strange; and probably for them too. 


Thanks *Leongame* for your comments & support. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## charliewong90

wow! even the industrial section of the city is beautiful.


----------



## Britas

So _that's_ why St John's Gardens were packed with film crew this morning.

Keep up the good work Jane. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to *Charlie* & *Britas*_ - There has been quite a bit of filming going on over the last week or two - different projects it seems :cheers:


----------



## the golden vision

The buds are swelling ......Spring isn't far away now. Great pics, Jane.:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

....._and yet today we saw a hailstorm and some bitterly cold temperatures_.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

the golden vision said:


> Indeed ! Ships,docks,huge warehouses _and_ the Liver Bird, where else ?  Love those 'claw' shots. :cheers:


Exactly :yes:

Amazing, very nice updates btw @openlyJane


----------



## Benonie

Even in grey winterdays, Livepool looks colorful.


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Even in grey winterdays, Livepool looks colorful.


I think that there is a certain chemistry between photographer and camera - by which the camera reveals something of the essence of the photograher. I like colour; I'm not afraid of it.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## the golden vision

Great stuff, Jane.:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Especially from the water, the city looks incredible, science-fiction (I like that rescue boat too) and you know how to capture that.

And is amazing too how such a city is not better known outside Britain, I mean, its urban and architectural profile, including on SSC.


Maybe submitting one of your waterfront photos for banner will help this.


----------



## Taller Better

Love your people pictures, Jane! And the shots of that white bust statue are just beautiful!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to* GV, Primeval *and *TB *- for your continued support. _:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Your photos are always very nice; thanks a lot :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Fabricio JF

Liverpool and its history. The Royal Liver Building, one of the symbols of the verticalization in Europe lives together with many modern buildings. I posted a photo of Liverpool's skyline in the thread "_DISCUSS: Best European Skyline_".

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111395298&highlight=liverpool#post111395298


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Fabricio* _


----------



## Benonie

Great updates Jane! This one is super!


----------



## openlyJane

_*Benonie*_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## pumpikatze

Colours, contrasts, variety of styles and quality of photographs are just stunning :applause: Thanks again.


----------



## openlyJane

^^_Thank you so much_. 


*Sefton Park:*


----------



## danmartin1985

I never get tired looking at this thread.
every shot is a photo of quite an interesting subject.
keep on doing what you're going lady.


----------



## Silver lass

I love those glass colours and the rainbow reflections. Lovely. 

The park pics are good too.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Dan* - very kind; and *Silver Lass* _


----------



## Drainville

What a live city.. gotta love it! Thanks!


----------



## félixlechat

Amazing contrasts between old and recent architecture !
Nice pics.


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _Great! If you need any advice or anything, please ask. Hope you have a great time! _:cheers:


----------



## the golden vision

Great stuff, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *GV*. Thanks all._


----------



## Bristol Mike

Excellent display Jane, as always. Spring just about sneaking in up there. Interestingly, the southeast has been showing signs of spring since early February but I went back to Bristol the other weekend and there were hardly any signs!


----------



## Benonie

Very beautiful updates Jane, especially post 461!

Gorgeous picture here. kay:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to* Mike,* and to *Benonie *_:cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful shots! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## zeb

I love your pics, so creative POV ! and great city. Very cosmopolite.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Zeb;* I really enjoy yours of Lyon too. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new photos from Liverpool


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely photos and I particularly like your detailed shots.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Christos* and *MyGeorge* _


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks all_


----------



## the golden vision

Some great shots there, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *GV *_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

^^ Movie set I suppose. Any idea what movie?


----------



## openlyJane

^^ I most certainly will.....


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Ste

Excellent as always Jane.

Did you not make the Hillsborough Memorial event?


----------



## openlyJane

Ste said:


> Excellent as always Jane.
> 
> Did you not make the Hillsborough Memorial event?


Not this year....


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## MyGeorge

quite interesting photos, I should say. you're a real photographer.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *George *for the nice comment - and to *everyone* for the likes _


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! all your photos are interestingly awesome.
Jane, you're a one imaginative photographer and Liverpool is a photographers' oasis.


----------



## openlyJane

Capricorn, you're very kind! Vancouver has to be one of the world's most scenic cities though....


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Easter Monday_:


----------



## karlvan

nice photos and great choice of subject matters...:applause:


----------



## Taller Better

Jane, you have the most remarkable eye for detail; really extraordinary. Loved those cemetery shots in the shadow of the cathedral. A lot of those tombstones look like they are ready to topple over!! Does nobody right them upward? Would be a shame if they all fall over and break. In the photo with the two park benches, it almost looks like all those grave markers had been moved from another area and just piled all close together. Most intriguing!


----------



## openlyJane

Taller said:


> Jane, you have the most remarkable eye for detail; really extraordinary. Loved those cemetery shots in the shadow of the cathedral. A lot of those tombstones look like they are ready to topple over!! Does nobody right them upward? Would be a shame if they all fall over and break. In the photo with the two park benches, it almost looks like all those grave markers had been moved from another area and just piled all close together. Most intriguing!


Thank you so much; I do appreciate that kind of feedback. 

The cemetery is *Grade 1* listed, and you are correct to say that a lot of the stones look to have been "piled up" - they most likely have, since the cathedral was only built in the *20C *- and the graveyard belonged to a neighbouring church - *St James's* - and so many stones were moved to make way for this monumental edifice ( largest cathedral in Britain and one of the five largest in the world).
*William Huskisson M.P *is buried here. He was one of the dignitaries present at the opening ceremony of the world's first ever inter-city passenger train - which went from Liverpool to Manchester - and he was the world's first ever railway casualty, as he accidentally fell under the wheels and died there and then....


----------



## Benonie

Great updates again Jane. It seems to me there are lots of street musicians in the city.


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _Yes there are, and some very good ones too. There is a performing arts college in the city; I guess quite a number come from there. 
_


----------



## christos-greece

As always amazing and very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

openlyJane said:


> Thank you so much; I do appreciate that kind of feedback.
> 
> The cemetery is *Grade 1* listed, and you are correct to say that a lot of the stones look to have been "piled up" - they most likely have, since the cathedral was only built in the *20C *- and the graveyard belonged to a neighbouring church - *St James's* - and so many stones were moved to make way for this monumental edifice ( largest cathedral in Britain and one of the five largest in the world).
> *William Huskisson M.P *is buried here. He was one of the dignitaries present at the opening ceremony of the world's first ever inter-city passenger train - which went from Liverpool to Manchester - and he was the world's first ever railway casualty, as he accidentally fell under the wheels and died there and then....



Thanks for the explanation! The cathedral is indeed massive, but I very much enjoyed the interior.


----------



## the golden vision

Nice work, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## Limak11

Beautiful photos! Well done man!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to* Christos,* *TB* , *GV* and to *Limak *for your positive comments_. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks all_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Great updates Jane. I love the details.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Benonie* & *Christos *_



*Anfield: 27/04/14*


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

*Liverpool suburbia*_ ( Allerton):_


----------



## Taller Better

What a beautiful cemetery!! I'll bet there is a cafe in your area that would be interested in showing a selection of your beautiful photography Jane. You really are becoming an expert photographer! :yes:


----------



## openlyJane

You're very kind TB . I like for my photos to act as a sort of resource bank - and, in fact, a few local businesses have already used some of the images...

That lovely gate, known as The 'Four Seasons Gate' is the entrance to a public park - known as Calderstones Park - which has an arboretum and formal gardens, as well as a lake, etc... John Lennon's old school is right next to the entrance gate...


----------



## the_sage

Love how you keep finding new angles of your great city. Now that i'm living back in the UK I need to get out and explore it more.


----------



## the golden vision

openlyJane said:


> You're very kind TB . I like for my photos to act as a sort of resource bank - and, in fact, *a few local businesses have already used some of the images...*
> That lovely gate, known as The 'Four Seasons Gate' is the entrance to a public park - known as Calderstones Park - which has an arboretum and formal gardens, as well as a lake, etc... John Lennon's old school is right next to the entrance gate...


On sale is what we want... city centre !  :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to all for the kind comments _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Coihaique

Wow - such great pictures. They make the city look like a total work of art. The pictures are so good that I think there is a big chance I would be disappointed if I go there in real life with this in my mind. And if I am not disappointed Liverpool have to be one of the greatest cities ever.


----------



## openlyJane

Coihaique said:


> Wow - such great pictures. They make the city look like a total work of art. The pictures are so good that I think there is a big chance I would be disappointed if I go there in real life with this in my mind. And if I am not disappointed Liverpool have to be one of the greatest cities ever.


Come and see!  All pictures were taken in the city, and none have been altered. Of course, if you have an eye for beauty and for art, it helps!


----------



## openlyJane

_*Croxteth Hall/Park:*_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## the golden vision

Some great subject matter there, Jane, matched by the photography. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* GV*_



_*Victoria Museum & Gallery:*_




























*Hope Street:*


----------



## Taller Better

As someone has already pointed out, it is like being there when we go through your delightful thread, Jane! You have a knack of capturing, and showing us what a lively city Liverpool is. 

Those two interior cathedral shots were awe-inspiring.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *TB,* for the thoughtful comments_.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, very nice updates from Liverpool :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the likes everyon_e :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* GV *_


_Including 'The Liverpool Rock & Roll Marathon':_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## mb92

Amazing Photos! :applause: :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _I really appreciate the time that you have taken to go through the entire thread in recent days. That is some achievement. Many, many thanks! :cheers:_


_*Aigburth/St Michael's:*_


----------



## Topaas

Not only likes on this forum, even support in the street, well done! 



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new photos as usually :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Yes, thanks* Topaas.* My thread has become unavoidable....:lol:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Taller Better

I love Stately Home tours! :yes: Thanks, Jane!


----------



## TimothyR

openlyJane said:


>


Outstanding use of lighting. These photos really bring out the textures and colors of the buildings. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for all of the kind and appreciative comments _


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks all_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Beautiful! Even the images of decline look colorful and hopeful. kay:


----------



## openlyJane

^^ 'Decline' is a noun; 'to decline' is a verb - both of which imply an ongoing process. However, Liverpool is no longer in decline ( in spite of successive government's attempts to stifle and ignore it )- although its signifiers still abound everywhere. 
But also, when the sun shines, and even when not, beauty is to be found everywhere, and in all things - and the most picturesque is most often, at the same time, the most decrepit.  :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## capricorn2000

there are always lots of interesting things to shoot which make the city impressively interesting.kay:


----------



## openlyJane

*Woolton, L25:*


----------



## Somnifor

I haven't had a chance to look at this thread for a while. This photo was a couple pages back but it is just phenomenal:



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## DWest

interestinly nice pictures....always a fan of this thread.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

openlyJane said:


>


Where is this? :drool:


----------



## openlyJane

^^ That is Sefton Park - the city's largest Victorian Park. :cheers:

The contrast between the shade of the tree canopy, and the vividness of the daffodils is really intense isn't it.....?


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the comments folks_


----------



## the golden vision

^^
Love all those 'new' views , Jane. You are _the_ photographer of Liverpool. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Very kind, as always,* GV. * _

If the truth be known, I'm feeling inspiration a little hard to come by at present.
I look forward to trips to Newcastle, Manchester and Sicily in the coming months.....


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## PRIMEVAL

Amazing artwork! I suppose it represents famous liverpudlians.


openlyJane said:


>


----------



## madonnagirl

lovely city and quite interesting pictures.


----------



## openlyJane

Primeval; I agree - I love that painting. I must get around to identifying the figures depicted; but I'm pretty certain they are all well known national/international artists, actors, thinkers etc - and not just Liverpudlian personalities....


----------



## openlyJane

It was painted by the Irish (but Liverpool resident) painter - Sam Walsh. It is entitled 'The Dinner Party, and features some of the well-known 'Mersey poets', plus other figures and characters from Walsh's life.


----------



## Biegonice

Never realised that Liverpool was so enchanting! Thanks for the treat! I loved the photos!


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _My pleasure.... keep looking in.._..


















_Arabic Arts Festival:_


----------



## Taller Better

^^ The photo of the door padlock, second above, is pure art!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *TB *- I do try!_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks again,* Christos* _


----------



## Boba Fett22

You must be exhausted lol, so many pics.

A Chinese supermarket? that's interesting.


----------



## openlyJane

Boba Fett22 said:


> You must be exhausted lol, so many pics.
> 
> A Chinese supermarket? that's interesting.


No, not exhausted at all. I love taking photographs, as you can see. Perhaps you might do the same for your home town or city?

The supermarket was not meant to 'interesting' as such - it is part of a snap-shot of life on the various streets of Liverpool. :cheers:

Take a look at the rest of the thread - if you've got the energy.....


----------



## pumpikatze

A thousand likes for this thread :applause:


----------



## Boba Fett22

@ Jane I'll get around to it some day. lol

But keep snapping away.


----------



## openlyJane

*Pumpikatze *_- you're very kind_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Wow! The last 5 posts are just gorgeous. Easy going streetlife and colorful details in one great thread: it's here!


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _I'm pleased you still find things to enjoy_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes' all _:cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely summery shots Jane!


----------



## openlyJane

_Cheers, *Mike*_ 



*The Mersey River Festival:*


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

^^ *Africa Oye*_ - Britain's largest festival of African music. A free event held annually in Sefton Park; and which this year saw the biggest crowds ever - perhaps 40,000....?_ :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

^^ :banana: Looks great!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* alexandru* and* Benonie *- for your continued and generous support and interest_


----------



## timo9

^^


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the likes *all.* _


_Included in this set of photos will be some of Liverpool's *Stanley Dock - *home to two warehouses, including the monumental *'Tobacco Warehouse', *which I know quite a few viewers of this thread have shown an interest in. It was the *world's largest brick-built building *when completed. The warehouse facing it has now been renovated, rescued and converted in to a hotel and conference venue. Very impressive! Next, The Tobacco Warehouse itself!:
_


----------



## openlyJane

_*Stanley Dock:*_


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice new photos from Liverpool :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks, as always,* Christos.* _


----------



## openlyJane

_New exhibition centre design:_


----------



## Benonie

Great updates! That new Titanic Hotel looks great!


----------



## openlyJane

^^_It sure does, and if you ever come to Liverpool I think you may like to stay in it? Even though it is a little bit out of the way of the city centre ( not that far though...) - it would be such a thrill to look out upon the vast, monumental edifice that is The Tobacco Warehouse._ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes'* all*_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Jonesy55

Some nice graffiti art there Jane! kay:


----------



## the golden vision

Great stuff, Jane. Thanks.


----------



## openlyJane

_*Jonesy, the golden vision*_  :


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

*Thanks for the 'likes*' 














_The Liverpool *Biennial *- at The* Old Blind School*:_


----------



## Ste

Jane... Some of your best updates yet. I really do like Liverpool's Business District.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Ste,* and to everyone for the 'likes'. Just a few today:
_


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice: well done :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Christos*_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Mossley Hill, Liverpool - around and about in my neighburhood:_


----------



## the golden vision

^^The hidden beauty of the commonplace revealed. Thanks, Jane.:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the likes and for the comments all_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes' *all*_ 


_Calderstones Park, Liverpool:_


----------



## lfcsam

Love Liverpool! Beautiful city. Best in England.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks - keep looking in_ :cheers:



_Liverpool viewed from Port Sunlight Riverside Park:_


----------



## skymantle

Hey Jane, my friends are currently in Liverpool and they are honestly and sincerely, really blown away. They made an effort to skype me and tell me how wonderful it is, and without trying to offend anyone they like it a lot more than Manchester where they came from just before Liverpool, although they were fortunate to see a game at Old Trafford which was very exciting for them. The Walker Gallery was very impressive they added and wished they had more time in Liverpool, but alas driving off to London tomorrow. Thanks for your recommendations...I'm really looking forward to visiting Liverpool one day soon, hopefully sooner than later, especially after their glowing testimonial. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Thank you so much for relaying that story to me....  I think it is true that many people are simply stunned and surprised by the city, and by how much they like it. When it is a blue sky day, and the sun is shining - it really is beautiful - so contrary to the expectations of most first-time visitors. Something of a revelation! 

Do let me know if ever you are likely to visit yourself - I can recommend and advise as desired. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## skymantle

openlyJane said:


> Thank you so much for relaying that story to me....  I think it is true that many people are simply stunned and surprised by the city, and by how much they like it. When it is a blue sky day, and the sun is shining - it really is beautiful - so contrary to the expectations of most first-time visitors. Something of a revelation!
> 
> Do let me know if ever you are likely to visit yourself - I can recommend and advise as desired. :cheers:


 Thanks Jane  Indeed a revelation for them and vindication for me, as you've already revealed to all of us in this and other threads what a wonderful city Liverpool really is. Keep it up. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Great updates again Jane!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to* Skymantle *and *Benonie *- your kind comments are always appreciated._


----------



## capricorn2000

I always find your photos quite interesting. I know I keep on telling this but it is so.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to you all for you continued appreciation and support _


*Liverpool International Music Festival*_ - Day 3 ( Sefton Park):_


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks all_ :cheers:

_The fourth and final, & very rainy, day of The Liverpool international Festival of Music:
_


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for all the 'likes' guys_ 



_Most of today's images are of details at Liverpool's 18C Town Hall, and of the views from its balcony:
_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## JS97

The photos from the streets were incredible!


----------



## openlyJane

Thank you so much!


----------



## Taller Better

Oh, Jane! I'm gobsmacked at your beautiful pictures of Liverpool's 18th Century Town Hall!
What a superb building it is!


----------



## Bentown

the pics are very catching feeling of life style,never been to UK but if got chance Liverpool now on the list


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the comments *all* _


----------



## maja88

openlyJane said:


>


Haha, looks like one of those beatniks then, 1960-1962 in Hamburg, from Liverpool and elsewhere ... Stu Sutcliffe, Tony Sheridan, Johnny from the Hurricanes


----------



## openlyJane

_Today's pictures include some of the *Red Bull wake-boarding event *in Liverpool's Albert Dock:
_















_Red Bull wake-boarding competition:_


----------



## Benonie

Great!

I love this one. Looks like a 1953-picture!


----------



## maja88

On your last pic ...
*This is an impudence! I urge freedom for all Liverpool stones! *


----------



## openlyJane

I believe it's called a 'gabbion' - a form of coastal defence... :lol:


----------



## capricorn2000

awesome!, the old city hall and its handsome interior and its mural paintings 
and the equally grand buildings around the area speak of the old Liverpool.
the music fest added life to an ever vibrant city.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *all*_ : 


_Details from The Metropolitan Cathedral ( Catholic):_


----------



## Jasonzed

Great pictures! I'm currently visiting your fine town. Having loads of fun.


----------



## Benonie

Love the graffiti! And this one: great contrast between fancy suits and shabby alley. kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Jasonzed said:


> Great pictures! I'm currently visiting your fine town. Having loads of fun.


Really? Where are you staying and what are you up to?


----------



## Letniczka

Good photo entertainment here! As well your thread as the two by Paul and Leongname are pretty complementary, giving together, I'm sure, a right image of your city.


----------



## Jasonzed

openlyJane said:


> Really? Where are you staying and what are you up to?


I'm staying at the Nadler hotel on Seel Street. It's an excellent boutique hotel in a great location. Today is my last full day as I'm going back to London tomorrow morning for the weekend then it's back to Mississauga, Canada. I did a comprehensive tour of Liverpool and some of the suburbs both on foot and by bike. I did the Beatles thing as well along with taking in a couple movies at Liverpool One. I enjoyed my stay.


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic! You were lucky with the weather too. And yes, The Nadler gets great reviews....

Did you take many photos?


----------



## openlyJane

_Some repeats, but was playing with my new camera:_


----------



## Jasonzed

openlyJane said:


> Fantastic! You were lucky with the weather too. And yes, The Nadler gets great reviews....
> 
> Did you take many photos?


I've been taking plenty of pictures. I've been very lucky with the weather throughout my three week European business/vacation; only one day of rain and that was in Belgium.

I remember the lady with the violin, she was just setting-up when I past her. As she was setting-up she was talking to someone who was taking her picture, maybe that was you  I got a picture of her as well.


----------



## openlyJane

Jasonzed said:


> I've been taking plenty of pictures. I've been very lucky with the weather throughout my three week European business/vacation; only one day of rain and that was in Belgium.
> 
> I remember the lady with the violin, she was just setting-up when I past her. As she was setting-up she was talking to someone who was taking her picture, maybe that was you  I got a picture of her as well.


No, it wasn't me..... I remain elusive.... :lol:

Did you get out to Crosby beach to see the Anthony Gormley figures? Sefton Park? What were your Liverpool highlights, I wonder?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

First new impressions of the new camera are very good. The green/blue hues given by the old camera are gone but not completely, there's still some left in the city itself, which keeps looking like it has been underwater for a while.  A unique appearance from what I can tell.


----------



## openlyJane

...


----------



## openlyJane

I'm impressed that you have detected that - as I do tend, when editing, to veer more towards the blue end of the spectrum....... so blame my editing skills rather than the camera.


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! another quite interesting and fantastic batch of richly composed photos.
so, how is/was the music fest? like is this a yearly event, what kind of music played, are the musicians local or some from other countries?


----------



## openlyJane

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! another quite interesting and fantastic batch of richly composed photos.
> so, how is/was the music fest? like is this a yearly event, what kind of music played, are the musicians local or some from other countries?


Thanks Capricorn; very kind of you to make such comments. 

Yes, The International Music Festival is now a yearly event, with acts from across the world; including, this year, from Canada, Iceland, the U.S and France....... amongst others. All kinds of musical taste are catered for, across four main stages.


----------



## Jasonzed

openlyJane said:


> No, it wasn't me..... I remain elusive.... :lol:
> 
> Did you get out to Crosby beach to see the Anthony Gormley figures? Sefton Park? What were your Liverpool highlights, I wonder?


I may have while biking around. One highlight for was biking to john lennon's old house and later talking to this old guy named Alex who lives next to the golf course located in front of JL's house. Alex told me a lot of interesting stories.

I'm back in London. Earlier today, just before I visited Abbey Road, I stopped at an ice cream place called Snog, located 2 minutes from Abbey Road, and While I was waiting to give my order Paul McCartney and his wife walked in and waited behind me. Since they were late for something Paul asked if he can jump the queue so I let him in. While his wife ordered I spoke with for a few minutes -what an experience. Apparently he lives in the area and he goes there quite often which explains why the locates we're not too excited seeing him there. It was surreal to say the least. There is a it more to the story but they are just filler details but wow. I got a couple of pictures but no selfies, I was being too Canadian. This UK trip has been an incredible experience.


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! Seems everything was aligning for you......

And you sure did get around on your bicycle, by the sounds of it.


----------



## openlyJane

_Some of the work of local sculptor - *Herbert Tyson Smith:*_


----------



## maja88

the 23rd: almost Italy


----------



## openlyJane

_Pagan Weddings and Pirate festivals:_


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks for the 'likes' everyone.

*Details from the crypt *_of The Metropolitan Cathedral ( Catholic):_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Christos*_


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Liverpool :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _Thanks* Christos* _


----------



## the golden vision

Nice shots, Jane, particularly the Hedge Sparrow.


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Beautiful shots from original angles! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to *GV *and *Benonie.* You are both very kind & thoughtful._


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes' all:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Joe King

Really enjoying your photos, Jane. You have a good eye for a shot.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

openlyJane said:


>


Great skyline! Perfect symbiosis between old, new and water! :cheers:


----------



## SeMiX

I agree!


----------



## openlyJane

^^_Thanks to* Mb92,* *alex,** Benonie *and *semix* for the likes and appreciation _:cheers:




_Autumn in the *Canning *area of the city centre:_


----------



## openlyJane

*Sefton Park/Lark Lane:*


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes' guys_ :


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

alluring photos I would say and I will love to visit your city if I have a chance.
and those archeological relics (Greek and Egyptian?) are awesome and priceless gems.

.


----------



## openlyJane

^^

Yes, one of them in particular is going on loan to MOMA soon, I believe.


----------



## Benonie

openlyJane said:


> ....


^^ :lol: Beer indigestion!


----------



## openlyJane

I have noticed an increase in street sleepers & street drinkers in recent times.....


----------



## Benonie

The crisis, I suppose. Same here...


----------



## openlyJane

_*Sefton Park/Lark Lane:*_


----------



## Benonie

Autumn is in town!


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _Definitely is..._:


_*Allerton Towers*_:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Christos *_








_... arriving in town, just in time, to discover the Real Madrid coach arriving at The Hilton ( Champions League match against Liverpool FC tomorrow):
_















_A good percentage of Liverpool's Spanish population had turned out, it seems.....
_


----------



## capricorn2000

that football match must be very exciting to watch and I can imagine the fans in agog.


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _Yes, Champions League match nights are very exciting._... :banana:


----------



## openlyJane

Too bad we lost..... Real Madrid are the best team in Europe at present. Hopefully LFC will go through to the knock-out stages......


----------



## Adi-Cnai

Great pictures. Liverpool appears to be a great mix of old and new.


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _It is *Adi.*...Thanks for looking in_ 



_*Sefton Park/Lark Lane:*_


----------



## Silver lass

Love those fab autumn pics further up the page. I enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## openlyJane

^^_Thanks *Silver Lass.* The autumnal colours are just peaking at the moment..._


----------



## openlyJane

_*New Brighton/Port of Liverpool:*_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## alexandru.mircea

openlyJane said:


>


I knew Andy Carroll isn't thriving at West Ham but I didn't think he'd be back so soon, and like that...


----------



## openlyJane

^^_ You are clearly referring to his tendency to play most of his football from a reclining/horizontal position? A bit like Mario Balotelli? :lol: But he is cute, though! ( Andy Carroll....)
_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Liverpool's *Grade 11 listed, Edwardian, neo-baroque* 'Royal Insurance Building' re-opened today, as an * 'Aloft'* hotel; after many years having lain empty and in a sorry state of near dereliction. Thanks to *Danielle *for the tour and for permitting me to take photographs:
_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## The Cake On BBQ

I had no idea that Liverpool was such an interesting city, great stuff


----------



## openlyJane

The Cake On BBQ said:


> I had no idea that Liverpool was such an interesting city, great stuff


Yes, it is a really mis-represented and very under-rated city. But that is rapidly changing..... I don't know where you are from - but do try to visit if you are able to do so....  :cheers:


----------



## Adi-Cnai

A spectacular city indeed. Great photos!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Adi *- I look forward to more of your photos of Chennai_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Taller Better

I love the Autumn colour photos, and as always your eye for detail is extraordinary!!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *TB*; not heard from you much of late._...


----------



## Chris J

openlyJane said:


>


OMG what had they done to that statue/monument !!!!

Thats appalling...


----------



## kevito

Wow beautiful!


----------



## openlyJane

Chris J said:


> OMG what had they done to that statue/monument !!!!
> 
> Thats appalling...


I often have to ring up the council and complain about graffiti on monuments, Chris. They seem to prioritise what they call 'offensive' graffiti first. 

The young 'emos' and others hangout there at weekends - but seem to have little concern, disappointingly, for their environment.


----------



## openlyJane

_Preparations for this evenings' Lantern Carnival':_


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes' guys:_


----------



## Benonie

Some great architecture and lovely people again! Hope you enjoyed the Lantern Carnival, Jane!


----------



## openlyJane

_I didn't stay for the carnival itself - just for the preparations. Next year, maybe. _


----------



## Benonie

Impressive!


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _Yes, both The Liver building and The Anglican cathedral are monumental buildings._ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Bristol Mike

Superb updates Jane! Love the shots from the top of the Cathedral. As has been said, Liverpool really is a showcase of all manner of architecture.


----------



## SeMiX

Nice and a rich compilation of photos openlyJane!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* Mike *and *Semix *- do pop in again :
_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Some great shots again here! I especially like the rain pipes and the arty empty bottles.


----------



## capricorn2000

bricks, bricks in different colors and ages, the building that looks like a prow (probably like the Titanic), men and a boy taking five while a wedding(?) is in progress.
great shots.


----------



## Ni3lS

Great shots, nice street scenes!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

^^_ Thank you all for the positive comments. It's nice that you still continue to look in 
_


----------



## Taller Better

There is not much goes on in Liverpool without your knowing about it, Jane! You have your finger on the pulse of the city! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

I'm just doing what comes naturally...... :bowtie:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Karongakid

In the 80s I was working on a book about Liverpool. At the time the Thatcher government was considering “managed decline” and the keywords were desolation decay and redundancy. Undaunted we persisted with our labour of love and it occurred to us as we wandered around our alienated community that there were locations that provide multiple vistas for photographers. We imagined plaques set in the pavement sponsored by the likes of Fuji or Kodak to guide visitors to our photogenic city - but there were no visitors and no sponsors! Since then it’s thankfully all changed and with so many books and publications presenting a plethora of amazing pictures I thought there was nothing new to capture. And then this afternoon I came across your postings and the rest of the day disappeared. You are truly a remarkable photographer with an amazing array of composition. Thank you for the most enjoyable afternoon! I've only just signed up to skyscrapercity and I'm still trying to find out how it works. When I do I'll be delighted to contribute.


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! Thank you you for your candid story of the suffering of the city, and of your attempts on behalf of it; and for your appreciation of what_ I'm _trying to achieve on behalf of this truly fantastic city of Liverpool.


----------



## Taller Better

openlyJane said:


> I'm just doing what comes naturally...... :bowtie:


Well, keep on doing what comes naturally! Obviously we are all enjoying it tremendously! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

^^ I hope you picked up on the humour in that comment....but, seriously, I am a woman with a mission to showcase a truly fantastic city that has been much mis-represented, and often vilified. Truly a World City that is just starting to get back on its feet.  Plus I'm obsessed with taking photos..... :lol:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Ni3lS

Again great photos. Cheers :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for looking in again_.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

genuinely look forward to seeing your latest photo updates! i love Liverpool, the most underrated city ever! shocking how the utterly ignorant dismiss this totally unique, mad city, a 19 and early 20th century GEM as 'grim' or a 'dump'. let these photos prove them all wrong, keep them coming!


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

that said, the sooner the law courts and that god forsaken 'sand castle' building hit the bulldozers, the better. x


----------



## openlyJane

AUTOTHRILL said:


> that said, the sooner the law courts and that god forsaken 'sand castle' building hit the bulldozers, the better. x


I'm O.K with the 'sand-castle' to be honest - maybe I'm just used to it.... the law courts too - although, I agree, they'll never win any awards for beauty. :cheers:


----------



## heijbs

openlyJane said:


>


The contrast between those buildings is fantastic. Didn't know it was possible to cram so many aspects of Liverpool into one photo! Great photography!


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _Yes, quite a dense and contrasting 'layering_' 




_*Crosby Beach:*_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Great updates! What's the meaning of the statues at Crosby Beach? Slavery memorials?


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Great updates! What's the meaning of the statues at Crosby Beach? Slavery memorials?


They are the cast -iron replicas of the body of the artist *Anthony Gormley *- creator of the well-known *'Angel of the North'* - situated at Gateshead - just outside of Newcastle. They originally came to Liverpool as part of a trans-national art exhibition; but they became permanent in this location. Gormley, himself, felt that *Crosby Beach *was the perfect location for what he was trying to achieve. The installation is called '*Another **Place' *- and has a very ethereal quality. It is meant to be viewed *walking towards the city *- with the skyline and the industrial dock landscape in the background. There were *originally 100 figures *- but to get full planning permission for a permanent feature - about 20+ figures had to be removed ( shipping lanes; boating routes etc). The ones removed have turned up all around the world - including in London and Oxford; and have inspired countless tributes. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

*Mossley Hill/Sefton Park:*


----------



## the golden vision

Beautiful willdlife shots, Jane. What's the building in the penultimate shot?


----------



## openlyJane

the golden vision said:


> Beautiful willdlife shots, Jane. What's the building in the penultimate shot?


_That's *Sudley House* Gallery and Museum - entrance on Mossley Hill Rd. The former home of George Holt, shipping owner - and home to one of the most intact personal collections of paintings and art-works in the country, I believe._  _I think I've seen a photo of yours taken from the vantage point of the house?_


----------



## the golden vision

openlyJane said:


> _That's *Sudley House* Gallery and Museum - entrance on Mossley Hill Rd. The former home of George Holt, shipping owner - and home to one of the most intact personal collections of paintings and art-works in the country, I believe._  _I think I've seen a photo of yours taken from the vantage point of the house?_


Thanks, Jane. It looks much bigger and almost gothic in that pic.:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Bristol Mike

Love it! 

Great shots as usual.


----------



## christos-greece

Gorgeous, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

What an original angles again, Jane!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to everyone for your continued interest and support _:cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid

lovely shots indeed,,,,, the detailed close-up, the candid shots of people and the likes.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks again for the appreciative comments, guys _
















_Friezes on *St George's Hall:*_


----------



## openlyJane

_Faces from* The Walker Art Gallery:*_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Somnifor

I just caught up on the last few weeks of your photographs. Your sense of detail and urban texture is really superb, and I think really gives your photos a sense of style. When I try to do those sorts of shots they rarely work. I've been thinking about this recently, and I think having a sense of style is what marks the difference between being a photographer and just taking pictures. It is much more important than technical skill. There are a lot of people who take very crisp, sharp, well executed photos that have no soul. Flickr is full of that stuff.

Also, I'm not sure if you are familiar with Cat Power's music but I was listening to her album "You are free" while looking at your thread and it goes very well with your photos.


----------



## openlyJane

Why, thank-you for that observation! I will definitely look into Cat Power's 'Are you Free'; as I'm not really aware of it.  :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Just listened to that on You Tube - it's ace! Thanks for turning me onto that! I love music.....


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Great updates. I love the 'big' art and the street art.


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks! If you do get round to visiting Liverpool, you should definitely make it over to The Walker Art Gallery...

The black figures, above the graffiti art photos, were being installed as I walked by - quite scary though! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_*New Brighton:*_


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

love that huge tapestry in the walker. good photos.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'Likes' everyone..... _ :


----------



## Ni3lS

You really know how to highlight the urban details of the city. Good stuff.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Great, it really is a musical city! Love the pink car . Nice composition with the red doors.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Benonie *- Yes, I loved the clash of colours.._...


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Taller Better

Your photography is art, Jane... and wonderful art at that! I do hope some day you are able to get some recognition as a photographer, and for your work in documenting daily life in Liverpool. Maybe an exhibition?


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks TB - that's very kind. I do see the photography as a form of creative expression which has become essential to me; but, of course , also, to promote and to show off my city. I'll always be technically incompetent, though - and can only ever imagine using a fairly basic point and shoot camera. No fancy lenses for me, I am afraid.


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! I'm speechless. The Walker has priceless collection and I love the way you captured details thru your lens.


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks GV.


----------



## oldworld

Jane, Those georgian houses reminds me of London really beautiful and full of character. What really impress me with Liverpool's Georgian architecture is, it is really spread out around the city.


----------



## openlyJane

^^ _Yes, Liverpool still has a substantial number of georgian townhouses - not only in the 'georgian district' but, as you say - spread all over the city centre. _





_A wild day at Crosby Beach:_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Ugly, bad weather but really very nice photos


----------



## the golden vision

^^Fair weather or foul...... Jane is there.  Great pics. :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Those coastside images look quite stunning, especially in rough conditions. It's quite surprising that, despite the turbulent weather, some people still venture out and do their normal activities... I wonder how strong the winds and rain were when you took those images.

And I want to personally wish you Happy Christmas to you and your family. :hug:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to* Christos* & *GV, *and to* Fod *( good to see you back). I Hope you are all enjoying the festive period. _


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome; i am expecting more updates


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes_'


----------



## Zig_Zag

Good photos kay: In Liverpool, often snow falls? Soon the New Year, but no snow :dunno: How sad it


----------



## openlyJane

Liverpool saw its only day of snowfall, this year, yesterday. It has already turned to sludge.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thurstaston & Heswall ( through The Mersey Tunnel):_


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes' guys _


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As usually great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks Christos; and a Happy New Year to all those that have viewed and supported this thread throughout the last year _


----------



## openlyJane

_Sefton Park ( New Year's Day):_


----------



## openlyJane

*West Kirby*_ today:_


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the 'likes' people..._..


----------



## openlyJane

_Sefton Park/Lark Lane:_


----------

